#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Φορολοφία για μπλοκάκια 2015

## chaf

Μετά και την ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΟΙΚ σχετικά με τη φορολόγηση για τα μπλοκάκια για το 2015, αναφέρεται:

''Σε σχέση με δημοσιεύματα για φορολογική επιβάρυνση όσων αμείβονται με «μπλοκάκι», το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών διευκρινίζει τα εξής:

1. Σύμφωνα με το νέο Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος, τα φυσικά πρόσωπα  που αμείβονται αποκλειστικά με «μπλοκάκια» εξακολουθούν να φορολογούνται  ως μισθωτοί (με φορολογικό συντελεστή 22% για φορολογητέο εισόδημα  μέχρι 25.000 ευρώ) και όχι ως ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες, εφόσον συντρέχουν  οι εξής προϋποθέσεις:

α. Παρέχουν τις υπηρεσίες τους σε φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα ή νομικές  οντότητες, τα οποία δεν υπερβαίνουν τα τρία ή, ακόμη και αν υπερβαίνουν  τον αριθμό αυτό, εφόσον ποσοστό 75% του ακαθάριστου εισοδήματος από  επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα προέρχεται από ένα από τα φυσικά ή νομικά  πρόσωπα ή νομικές οντότητες που λαμβάνουν τις εν λόγω υπηρεσίες (όπως  άλλωστε ακριβώς ίσχυε και για τα εισοδήματα του 2013 με τον προϊσχύσαντα  Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος).

β. Δεν έχουν την εμπορική ιδιότητα, ούτε διατηρούν επαγγελματική εγκατάσταση που είναι διαφορετική από την κατοικία.''

Καταλαβαίνω ότι από την ΄β΄προϋπόθεση πολλοί μηχανικοί συμπεριλαμβανομένου και εμού οι οποίοι έχουν την έδρα τους στο πατρικό τους και ενώ οι ίδιοι μένουν αλλού με ενοίκιο θα φορολογηθούν ως ελ. επαγγελματίες.
Άρα αν και το 2014 θεωρούμασταν μισθωτοί, το 2015 λόγω της καινούριας και αναδρομικής προϋπόθεσης 'β' , θα φορολογηθούμε ως ελ. επαγγελματίες, κάτι για το οποίο είμασταν απροετοίμαστοι και κινηθήκαμε όλο το 2014 έτσι ώστε να φορολογηθούμε ως μισθωτοί.
Άραγε, αν κάνω αλλαγή της έδρας μου τώρα έτσι ώστε να είναι ίδια με τη διεύθυνση της κατοικίας μου θα προλάβω να σώσω ότι μπορώ ελπίζοντας όταν κάνω την δήλωση μου η διασταύρωση του TAXIS να δείξει ότι οι διευθύνσεις της έδρας και της κατοικίας είναι οι ίδιες?

----------


## Xάρης

Η αδικία είναι ότι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες έχουν διαφορετική φορολογική κλίμακα από τους μισθωτούς. Γιατί;
Αν δεν υπήρχε αυτή η διαφοροποίηση δεν θα μιλούσαμε για "μπλοκάκια".

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Γιατι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες είναι πλούσιοι... οπότε να το σακί με τα λεφτά για να πάρουμε.

----------

